# Kabellos vom Satelliten zum Reciever



## FreaksLikeMe (17. September 2011)

Hey,

gibt es schon gescheite und "relativ" kostengünstige möglichkeiten kabellos vom Satelliten/LNB zum Reciever zu kommen?
Habt ihr evtl. schon erfahrungen?


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2011)

Kabellos ist es nicht unbedingt (läuft über die Hausinterne Stromleitung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist von devolo und hört auf den Namen "dLAN TV Sat 1300-HD"
dLAN® TV Sat 1300-HD ... Anwendungsbeispiele ... devolo AG

Wie es sich in der Praxis schlägt kann ich dir nicht sagen (wir haben Kabel und DVB-T)
Wenns so was allerdings für DVB-C geben würde, könnte ich endlich meine schwache DVB-T-Gurke entsorgen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. September 2011)

mh gibts da noch andere Alternativen? Ziemlich teuer und man ist an den Reciever gebunden.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Es gibt Funk-Lösungen, aber die, bei denen Du nicht arg an Qualität verlierst, sind recht teuer. Oder auch Boxen, die selber auf FUnk setzen. Aber auch da: relativ zum Preis sind die natürlich nicht sonderlich gut.

Und nebenbei: hast Du nen Receiver für passive Boxen, also welche, die man direkt mit "blanken Drähten" an den Receiver anschließt? Dann wird das sowieso nix, da müsste ja dann hinten ein eiegener Verstärker stehen, der das Funksignal empfängt und dann überhaupt erst die Boxen mit Strom+Ton versorgt. UND man bräuchte einen Sender, den man überhaupt mal erst direkt an die Boxenanschlüsse von einem Receiver anschließen kann... die Funk-Lösungen, die man nachträgölich kaufen kann, sind nämlich in aller Regel nur dafür da, an den Audioout von einem Stereogerät wie zB MP3-PLayer oder Laptop oder so angeschlossen zu werden. Das ginge wiederum nur bei Receivern, die analoge, aktive Surroundausgänge haben (also 6 Cinch-Buchsen, die speziell als Surround/5.1-Out spezifiziert sind)


deswegen haben die zuvor genannten Funk-Boxen übrigens natürlich auch eine eigene Stromversorgung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt Funk-Lösungen, aber die, bei denen Du nicht arg an Qualität verlierst, sind recht teuer. Oder auch Boxen, die selber auf FUnk setzen. Aber auch da: relativ zum Preis sind die natürlich nicht sonderlich gut.
> 
> Und nebenbei: hast Du nen Receiver für passive Boxen, also welche, die man direkt mit "blanken Drähten" an den Receiver anschließt? Dann wird das sowieso nix, da müsste ja dann hinten ein eiegener Verstärker stehen, der das Funksignal empfängt und dann überhaupt erst die Boxen mit Strom+Ton versorgt. UND man bräuchte einen Sender, den man überhaupt mal erst direkt an die Boxenanschlüsse von einem Receiver anschließen kann... die Funk-Lösungen, die man nachträgölich kaufen kann, sind nämlich in aller Regel nur dafür da, an den Audioout von einem Stereogerät wie zB MP3-PLayer oder Laptop oder so angeschlossen zu werden. Das ginge wiederum nur bei Receivern, die analoge, aktive Surroundausgänge haben (also 6 Cinch-Buchsen, die speziell als Surround/5.1-Out spezifiziert sind)
> 
> deswegen haben die zuvor genannten Funk-Boxen übrigens natürlich auch eine eigene Stromversorgung.


 
Ich glaub hier ist ein kleines Missverständnis  Ich rede vom Funk von einer Satellitenschüssel zu einen (DVB-S2) Reciever


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

Oh man, ich hab das LNB überlesen... ansonsten passt es ja => Satelliten(boxen) und (AV)Receiver...


----------

